# is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??



## ameise11 (24. Juni 2010)

*is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

hallo, 

ich würde gerne wissen ob skype abhörsicher ist, also ob z.b. die polizei in korrupten ländern , (wie z.b. in iran oder china) den verkehr abhören kann , bzw. ob es überhaupt theoretisch möglich ist da jemanden abzuhören ?

und wenn ja , welche sicheren alternativen gibt es zu skype ?

danke


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Da fällt mir nur die NSA ein.... 

Aber mal im ernst... Laut Datenschutz müssen bei Skype die Gepräche geschützt werden. Wie genau weiß ich auch nicht...

Wenn sich ein Hacker in deinen PC hängt, kann er sicher mithören denk ich...^^ 

Also ich find Skype genial. Die Sprachqualität ist da am besten...


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Wow, da machst du dir Gedanken.^^
Das wär mir sowieso Scheißegal ob einer mithört wie ich mit Kumpels irgendein Online Game zocke oder mich mit denen unterhalte. Sind ja keine strenggeheimen Informationen, deshalb wird glaube ich sowieso keiner auf die Idee kommen dich abzuhören. Gibt ja äußerst viele Menschen die Skype benutzen.

Es sei denn du hast einen konkreten Grund zu denken, dass dich jemand anhört?


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Da Skype auch bei Firmen verwendet wird, müssen die Gespräche ja verschlüsselt sein.

Was aber nicht heißt das es unmöglich ist. Unmöglich ist nämlich gar nix..^^

Aber über sowas macht man sich normalerweise keine Gedanken, es sei denn man hat Dreck am Stecken.... ²


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Verrschlüsselt sind die Gespräche devinitiv, wie unser Schmerztöter ja schon schrieb. ABER wenn man die ganzen Packete mitschneidet, ist es möglich, zu entschlüsseln. Behörden haben damit mit SICHERHEIT kein Problem!

Dreck am stecken? Ja und? Ist doch ok. Gegenwärtig ist mir kein öffentliches Programm bekannt, welches vor den Staatsschnüfflern sicher ist!


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Ein sicheres Programm? Das is ein FAIL danach zu suchen... Alles hat eine Lücke... Die Frage ist nur, wer Zugriff drauf hat...^^ *Hust, NSA, Hust*

zum Thema "Abhörsicher" empfehle ich den Film "Der Staatsfeind Nr.1" mit Will Smith...^^ xDD


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Geh mal gar nicht immer soweit Weg Mann des Schmerz-Tötens. Wobei Staatsfeind Nr. 1 zu meinen TOP10 gehört ... 

G10 in Deutschland. Ihr meint man braucht eine richterliche Genemigung zum Abhören? Genau. Ich zieh mir auch die Hose mit der Zange an!


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Nimm halt TS3 und bau alles über VPN-Tunneln, dann ist Feierabend mit Abhören. Zumindest solang keiner deinen PC direkt anzapft 

so far


----------



## rabe08 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

EIGENTLICH ist Skype abhörsicher konzipiert... Es tunnelt, ist gecrypted und EIGENTLICH gut implementiert. Klassisch gehts natürlich immer... z.B. Wanze in der Tastatur, ganz klassisch abhören.

ABER: Es gab einige Menschen, die das nicht gut fanden. Diese haben uns nicht gefragt, wie wir das sehen, sondern haben Kraft ihres Amtes interveniert. Das gab es in Austria, Deutschland, USA.... 

Skype hat daher eine Schnittstelle implementiert, um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen... Wir sind halt alles Terroristen.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Rabe08 hat es erkannt. Ich BEHAUPTE das alle Programme Hintertüren haben und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, haben die Geheimdienste zu allem Zugang. Da fällt mir gerde der Schlüsselmacher von Matrix ein.


----------



## xaven (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Lies dich mal hier rein:
Mitternachtshacking - Suche: Skype

Den Blog kann ich grundsätzlich sehr empfehlen...


----------



## rabe08 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

noch ergänzend zu meinem letzten Post:

Ich rede nicht über Gerüchte, Vermutungen, Paranoia:

aus den Datenschutzbestimmgunen unter 
Skype AGBs und Datenschutz


"Beachten Sie aber bitte, dass ungeachtet der oben
aufgeführten Angaben Skype oder dessen dafür
zuständiger örtlicher Partner im Falle der
rechtmäßigen Aufforderung durch eine zuständige
Behörde, personenbezogene bzw. Verkehrsdaten
aufzubewahren oder zur Verfügung zu stellen,
angemessene Mithilfe und Informationen bereitstellen
wird, um dieser Aufforderung nachzukommen."

Im Englischen ist es auch vorhanden, deutlicher: da wird von
"Communication Content" gesprochen:

"Please be informed that, notwithstanding the abovementioned,
in the event of a designated authority lawfully requesting
Skype or Skype’s local partner to retain and provide
personal data, communications content and/or traffic data,
Skype and/or its local partner will provide all reasonable
assistance and information to fulfil this request."


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Öha... Is ja interessant.... Ich sollt mal öfter des Zeug lesen...^^


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Ebenso wie es bei ICQ anscheinend der Fall ist, das alles geschriebene Eigentum der Entwicklerfirma von ICQ wird. 

Alles in allem wird wohl nur die gute, alte Post (Stichwort Brief) sicher sein. Oder man trifft sich direkt mit jemandem...abgeschottet in einem Keller mit Aluminium ummantelt


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*



> Oder man trifft sich direkt mit jemandem...abgeschottet in einem Keller mit Aluminium ummantelt



Nicht aus Alu, das bringt nix.... Kupfer muss es sein...


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Aber ich hab in den Filmen immer Leute mit Alufolie auf dem Kopf gesehen 

Btw. ist es ja für den "normalen" Gebrauch egal, ob jemand mithört. Solange man sich nicht über filesharing und ähnlichen unterhält, kann es einem doch ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Mit Alufolie auf dem Kopf?! Wie hieß denn der Film? Hört sich lustig an...^^

Zitat Wiki:



> Das Hauptquartier der NSA ist Fort Meade in Maryland, circa 32 km nordöstlich von Washington D.C. Die NSA hat eine eigene Ausfahrt auf der Autobahn Baltimore–Washington, gekennzeichnet mit NSA Employees Only („nur NSA-Angestellte“).
> 
> Zivilisten oder Besucher sollten ausschließlich die Exit Canine Road zum frei zugänglichen National Cryptologic Museum wählen. Die Fenster des Hauptquartiers und Operationszentrums von Crypto City, wie Fort Meade auch genannt wird, bestehen unter der *schwarzen Glasfassade aus einer Schutzschirmtechnik mit Kupfer, damit keine elektromagnetischen Signale nach außen dringen*


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Kupfer ist das Nonplusultra aber Alufolie geht auch. Wenn ich ein Haus baue, dann wird ein Raum, nämlich mein Hobbyraum auch HF-Technisch abgedichtet. Ich bin halt Funker xD Fletschers Visionen, ich glaube zu meinen der hat auch Alufolie an den Wänden *grübel*


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Ich glaube, Alufolie spiegelt und Kupfer "saugt" die Strahlen auf.

Aber bitte wieder btt


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Oki, dann btt... 

Alternativen: 

- TS3
- XFire


----------



## xaven (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Jedes VoIP-Programm kann angezapft werden, egal welches du nimmst. Du müsstest deine Gespräche also extra verschlüsseln. 

Zum Beispiel mit Zfone...

Das macht bestimmt das Abhören schwerer, aber nicht unmöglich. Gegen "die Dienste" wird man wohl kaum eine Chance haben als Nap. Aber die sind sicher nicht deine Sorge, hoffe ich.


----------



## ameise11 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

vielen dank leute zu so viel infos.

mich würde nicht inerster linie stören wenn die NSA oder so lauscht , mich interessiert mal so auch die technische seite was möglich ist und was nicht.

wenn ich jetzt einen virus in meienm PC habe , dann verstehe ich das , aber wenn ich z.b. aus china oder iran oder so, mit jemandem spreche , könne mich dann behörden da verfolgen bzw. ein korrupter telekom-mitarbeiter, der mich abhört ??

Zfone soll voips verschlüsseln , was ist davon zu halten ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

was sagt ihr jetzt zu meinem kommentar /frage ?

danke


----------



## ameise11 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

wenn ihr mir noch kurz antworten könnt , danke.

ich habe zfone installiert, dass soll den verkehr weitgehend verschlüsseln , bloß nach der installation konnte ich nicht mehr ins netz alles war geblockt auch eine deinstallation des treibers usw. half nichts, also wusst einfach nicht weiter. 
dann habe ich eine neuinstallation gemacht , jetzt gehts wieder .

was war denn da los mit ZFONE ?


----------



## TheRammbock (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: is skype abhörsicher - alternativen ??*

Soviel dazu ...

Code für Skype-Verschlüsselung offenbar geknackt


----------

